# What's your tiel's favourite thing to eat?



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm trying to think of nice things that I can introduce Hardie to. I honestly don't think she had ever seen greenery until I got her. It took her ages to try broccoli but she scoffs it now. She's really wary of most veg, fruit I can't even get her to try, its hard work. Even when we're eating and she's going mad with excitement in her food dish she still won't eat any veg I give her, except for broccoli.

So I'm wondering what stuff your tiels love to eat. Do you think they prefer warm food or cold food more? I'm going to try with some cooked sweet potato and scrambled egg tomorrow and see how she does. I don't know if shes more fussy or scared? :wacko:


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

My Chica loves Romaine Lettuce and little pieces of apple.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny LOVES toasted pita bread, so whenever I want her to ingest the Sunshine Factor oil from Harrison's, I would always smear it onto a tiny piece of toaste pita which gets soaked up nicely by the bread and Sunny would eat the whole thing. She used to eat broccoli, the only veggie she would eat, but now she stopped eating that because it obviously is not delicious enough.  She loves scrambled egg but of course I can't give her too much of that. She also likes corn because it's so sweet.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Anything green.  We now like sweet potato. And of course.. cheerios.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Broccoli slaw, celery leaves and cheerios!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tiels arent much for fruit.

mine love kale, corn, brocholli, and carrots


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

corn, broccoli, spinach and scrambled egg


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Beans corn broccoli peas and he will be trying to eat my two minute noodles before I've even put the water in let's just say it's a challenge trying to get any for myself


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirby goes crazy for noodles and corn.

She waits patiently for everything else but she eats noodles and corn like there's a shortage and she'll never see them again! Lol


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stormy loves noodles, pretzels, potatoes, bread, cherrios, carrots, apples, peaches, peas and corn.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont know becuase i just got Sunny today! Her food will be a natural seed called Sumpreme though! She hasn't eating any yet though, but she will! I love her!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

First off, I have to say I believe now that fresh brussell sprouts are like birdy crack. Maybe my birds are odd but they absolutely LOVE it! I peel off pieces of it and stick it in a dish and vroooom. My birds will eat fruit but freeze dried fruit unless it's apple. I get those bags of fruit mixes with mango and papaya and coconut and they will eat that. They aren't fans of frozen or canned peas but if you give them fresh snap peas (in the shell) the go after it. They LOVE cheerios and I also picked up a container of organic toddler snacks that I thought was interesting.. it was called greens.. kale, spinach and collard greens in it. That was a double bonus as both my twin grandsons AND the birds devour it.  Oh... and don't eat pizza in front of them. I never felt so guilty in my life. Needless to say... guess who got the pizza crust. lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Millet!!! Lol, just kidding.
Hermes loves his veggies. Carrots are a big hit with him, as is cucumber and celery. I haven't been able to try a whole ton with him yet, but we're getting there.
Last night he tried to steal some of Mike's coke he was drinking but he didn't get any, lol. (bad for birds, I know!)
He's tried green seedless grapes and seemed to like them but wasn't crazy about them though.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you boil your brussels and snap peas first?


----------



## Pikatiel (Jul 3, 2011)

Popcorn. Without a doubt the only thing he is nuts for. Even when he's being a grumpy pants, he'll behave for popcorn.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

My tiels eat zupreem --a kind of fodder-- , fruit, vegetables and things with proteins. *BUT DONT PUT HER AVOCADO, IT´S POISONOUS!!!* They also eat a little of mix of seeds (millet,etc.). They need to eat fruit (for vitamins) and vegetables. I give them peas, apple, bread, lettuce(Perlita LOVE it), noodles...lol


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

No, we do not boil them first... we wash them off really good though first. We have tried cooked veggies on our birds and they (for the most part) prefer them raw. Mind you, it always helps if they seem me munching on them first.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Nutriberries. Mine prefers nutriberries to millet even. But healthy fresh food wise: spinach, quinoa, and the green leafy parts from celery.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine love brocoli, cauliflower, carrot, corn (Colbie LOVES corn .. Nibbler has gone off it), capsicum (bell pepper), brussel sprout, green beans.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine love this thing called "Just Veggies," which is a freeze dried veggie mix. It's really crunchy, which they prefer over "mooshy." It also comes in "Just Corn" and "Just Peas." Angel seems to prefer the peas as he will root through the mix until he finds them, while Louie likes the corn.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I never tried give them corn before. I ´ll try it, I´m sure that Reynie loves it, he likes things that he can take out something inside, this is because he loves peas. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine never did like corn either but now its their favorite


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon tries to become one with the corn and stuff her whole face in it so that's definitely a hit with my crew...rice and pasta also are a big hit, broccoli, spinach, celery, and now I'm gonna have to try snap peas lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Had to look up snap peas  peas in a pod i call them


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol iperry that's so cute


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I said zupreem, but I forgot give you their thread: ZuPreem.com
I buy "classic AvianMaintenance Natural Diet-Fortified with vitamins and minerals" for parakeets and budgies and the same, but for cockatiels. First are smaller than the second one. I mix them. Perlita loves the smaller, while Reynie eat the biggest. Good luck.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Cinnamon tries to become one with the corn and stuff her whole face in it so that's definitely a hit with my crew...rice and pasta also are a big hit, broccoli, spinach, celery, and now I'm gonna have to try snap peas lol.


I give them broccoli too.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

mines is eating only bread and cornflakes..its like she has breakfast all day


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol koky I often cook us pancakes for dinner I guess if we can have breakfast for dinner so can they


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

koky said:


> mines is eating only bread and cornflakes..its like she has breakfast all day


That´s so cute!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My cockatiel favorite thing to eat is cockatiel food and my favorite thing to eat is human food!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what kind of human food


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

lPerry and morla, you say funny and CRAZY things too!!! :rofl:I ask the same: WHAT KIND OF HUMAN FOOD???


----------



## Jessie (Aug 29, 2011)

My Quinn loves corn and snowpeas. She makes an absolute mess with the corn, but seems to enjoy that aspect as much as the eating it... As for the snowpeas: I'm not sure if it's the foraging aspect (she enjoys crunching through the shell and then picking the peas out and eating them) or the peas themselves, but she loves those things. While they're not the cheapest veggies to get, I grab a small handful every few days from my local grocers'. 

They're the only fresh food she'll actively take from my hand...


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

Spagetti bolognase or anything that looks like spagetti with red sauce - she will bathe herself in the sauce.
Toast with anything on it.
Crispy packet chips of any flavour.
French fries.
She will scream for anything in a bowl that i am eating.
I can never get her to touch any type of fresh food except lettuce which isn't really great.
She eats blades of grass when she is in the backyard or maybe she just bites them because they feel funny on her feet.
I tried soaking seeds to give her a hand cause she soaks them herself but it looks like she get annoyed and scraped the contents of the bowl onto the floor of her cage.
SUCH A PRIMA DONNA!


----------

